# Networking >  diff

## vmshenoy

what is the exact difference between download and upload speed!

----------


## kalayama

The difference is obvious. Download speed specifies the data rate at which the data flows into your machine and upload speed specifies the data rate that moves away from your machine.

Usually, both will be equal (Atleast in India internet providers offer same download/upload speed). Usually the two sppeds are measured separately and your home DSL connection will be full duplex. Full duplex means communication is possible both ways and only one side data rate will be specified for spee. For example, if you DSl connection is of 2mbps, you can download at a speed upto 2mbps, at the same time you can also upload at 2mbps.  (The BitTorrent p2p file sharing protocol makes best use of this nature of DSL lines). So you effectively get 4mbps (2mps download+2mbps upload ) bandwidth.

Hope that's clear.

Cheers!
-Kalayama

----------


## vmshenoy

yes kalayam,its clear but i checked my speed three times and the results were diff. Upload speed not always same as download speed.

1)download: 51kbps

----------


## vmshenoy

yes kalayam,its clear but i checked my speed three times and the results were diff. each time i checked. Upload speed not always same as download speed.

1)download: 51kbps
  upload  :63 kbps

2)down...  61
  up.......63


Why are they diff?or is it marginal?


PLEASE DELETE  my previous post! It happened by mistake!

bye

----------


## kalayama

Well, in reality the speeds keep varying. Though the internet provider claims that you are given 256kbps connection, most of the times you will get only 190-200kbps speeds. This is actually because of the network load. As I had mentioned earlier, in full duplex lines, the comminication bandwidth is separate for incomeing and outgoing traffic. If a lot of people are uploading, then there will be a load in the Upward traffic and that gets congested. In such times your upload speed will be slow. The same holds good for download.


You never get consistent download / upload speeds. But assuming that you have a dedicated line for yourself, you will get same data rate for upload/download.

ARe you getting me?

-Kalayama

----------


## vmshenoy

yes kalayam! your answer is satisfying!iam getting you!

----------

